

ElasticSearch vs. Solr - StylifyYourBlog
https://www.loggly.com/blog/loggly-chose-elasticsearch-reliable-scalable-log-management/

======
detaro
What was wrong with the original title "Why Loggly Chose ElasticSearch Over
Solr"?

